

How we got scammed out of $100,000 in Shanghai - rkaplan
https://medium.com/@monica.amanda.shi/how-we-got-scammed-out-of-100-000-in-shanghai-fbfbc6954549

======
wodenokoto
Maybe I'm jaded from my backpacking experience, but reading this the scam
seems more than obvious, which makes it that much braver of the author to come
forth and admit to it.

If these things are not shared, people will keep falling for it.

~~~
mulligan
I think everyone on the tour group was jaded at the end!

------
bobjordan
Guard must always be up here in China and even more so in Beijing or Shanghai.
Once, when I was a single man, I got of the plane in Beijing, checked into
hotel, and came down for dinner. Two beautiful women immediately approached
me, chatted me up, fed my ego, ask me for drinks down the road. Followed them
to the bar, we ordered a $50 bottle of wine given exchange rates and price on
the wall in chalkboard, and they guzzled that bottle while laying it on heavy
with me. My budget was a few hundred bucks and they wanted to drink so it
turned into three bottles of wine. Bottom line is when it was time to go home
the bar gave me a $3000 USD bill. All the prices on the wall written on the
chalkboard had extra zeros added. This is China.

------
fragmede
> newly evolved Chinese tourism industry.

This sort of setup is _far_ from new. I remember a similar sort of setup from
a tour of Eastern Europe in the early 90's, as well as a recent tour in India.

------
g42gregory
Interesting story. If I were there, I am sure I would shell out $50 faster
than anybody else. I hope $1,900 request would trigger some kind of a block
for me!

------
elcct
You can experience something like this in any country. I recently have seen
almost identical scenario when I was on the trip to Mexico.

